# Myrtle Beach S.C. Herf



## RJT

We have talked about this a few times but I wanted to bring it back up to try and plan this one more time. 

I figured this would be a weekend type thing maybe even a long week end starting Friday at the beach. I can arrange a few things with some of the shops I know in the area. 

We need to pick a date and who would like to come.

Post ideas and we will start getting it together. RJT


----------



## StudentSmoker

I'm in. My schedule is fairly flexible since I'm only around an hour away.


----------



## RJT

StudentSmoker said:


> I'm in. My schedule is fairly flexible since I'm only around an hour away.


Sounds great, thats one. Who else is game. Do we want to wait till warmer weather or go ahead and plan this some time soon? RJT


----------



## OB1 Stogie

Good call...count me in, I've been thinking about this for some time. Might be a better idea to wait until after the holidays. I know my plate (no pun intended) is pretty full until after the 1st of the year. Any ideas of where in Myrtle (North, South, Central)?? :w


----------



## RJT

OB1 Stogie said:


> Good call...count me in, I've been thinking about this for some time. Might be a better idea to wait until after the holidays. I know my plate (no pun intended) is pretty full until after the 1st of the year. Any ideas of where in Myrtle (North, South, Central)?? :w


I was thinking we could use Low Country Pipes as a daily meeting place and go from their. They are located in NM / Little River area. They have a nice big lounge and a nice walk in. They are Tatuaje dealers also  . We can work out all the details. RJT


----------



## squid

RJT said:


> I was thinking we could use Low Country Pipes as a daily meeting place and go from their. They are located in NM / Little River area. They have a nice big lounge and a nice walk in. They are Tatuaje dealers also  . We can work out all the details. RJT


Depending upon when it is...you can probably count me in. Weekends usually spent showing properties, but may schedule to be down for this Herf. After the new year may work best for me, and presently a NC Herf is being planned for 27 Jan in the Winston-Salem area. Otherwise...ALL-IN!


----------



## OB1 Stogie

RJT said:


> I was thinking we could use Low Country Pipes as a daily meeting place and go from their. They are located in NM / Little River area. They have a nice big lounge and a nice walk in. They are Tatuaje dealers also  . We can work out all the details. RJT


Funny you mention Low Country Pipes...I just recently purchase a couple boxes of Tats (Noellas and Havana Nobles) from them, online. Great prices and even better service. Sounds like a plan. :dr :z


----------



## RJT

Ok so far....

RJT
Studentsmoker
OB 1 Stogie
Squid
Motownflip (by phone)

Who else? Once we get a good crowd I will be glad and help folks find accommodations and such. If we decide to do it now when it is "off season" prices will be much cheaper. So start thinking about a weekend.


----------



## Smoken'Gun

RJT said:


> Ok so far....
> 
> RJT
> Studentsmoker
> OB 1 Stogie
> Squid
> Motownflip (by phone)
> 
> Who else? Once we get a good crowd I will be glad and help folks find accommodations and such. If we decide to do it now when it is "off season" prices will be much cheaper. So start thinking about a weekend.


Depending on the dates; I'd like to play!:w


----------



## StudentSmoker

I'm done w/exams Dec. 8, so anytime after that I'm ready to go.


----------



## motownflip

I'm somewhat flexible.


----------



## squid

RJT....got back too late to give you a call back last night. Will do so this afternoon. 

Most anytime good for me...not particular. In fact, as Motown knows, a NC Herf was being planned for 27 Jan. BUT...if folks want to do a NC/SC co-herf in Myrtle Beach .... I'm all in! Unlike when I was young...MB is now pretty active 7 days a week, with plenty to do!


----------



## Habanolover

would love to herf here at home.might i suggest nicks cigar world.IMO the staff is more knowledgable and they also carry tatuaje and also opus.:2


----------



## RJT

Ok new list...

RJT
Studentsmoker
OB 1 Stogie
Squid
Motownflip (by phone)
Squid
madurolover


----------



## RJT

madurolover said:


> would love to herf here at home.might i suggest nicks cigar world.IMO the staff is more knowledgable and they also carry tatuaje and also opus.:2


Nicks would also be included in the trip without a doubt. LC Pipes just has a bigger lounge area, so i figured we could meet their most days and then decide where to go from their. We would want to visit the Tinder Box stores also I am sure. I was going to call ahead and see if any of them would do anything special for us. RJT


----------



## Habanolover

sounds good to me. there is also a b&m in murrells inlet and one in pawleys island.oh yeah there is a place called east end where they actually roll cigars,went by there one day and it was closed but i will try to get by there and see what its like.


----------



## squid

madurolover said:


> sounds good to me. there is also a b&m in murrells inlet and one in pawleys island.oh yeah there is a place called east end where they actually roll cigars,went by there one day and it was closed but i will try to get by there and see what its like.


THAT might be pretty interesting to see.


----------



## Habanolover

so have we got any idea when this is happening or is it still up in the air? any weekend is good for me since i happen to live here.:tg


----------



## RJT

madurolover said:


> so have we got any idea when this is happening or is it still up in the air? any weekend is good for me since i happen to live here.:tg


Not exactly sure. We will just have to see when everyone wants and can do it. People can start throwing out some dates. We need to decide if we are going to try and make it a long weekend starting on a Friday or what? RJT


----------



## Habanolover

like i say,any time is good for me so whenever you guys decide to do it i will be there with smokes in hand. btw my lady wants to know if this is gonna be a guys only or if she can tag along? i told her i would see if anyone else was gonna be accompanied.either way im ready to do this on any date.i love getting together with other BOTL and smoking and shooting the chit.


----------



## RJT

madurolover said:


> like i say,any time is good for me so whenever you guys decide to do it i will be there with smokes in hand. btw my lady wants to know if this is gonna be a guys only or if she can tag along? i told her i would see if anyone else was gonna be accompanied.either way im ready to do this on any date.i love getting together with other BOTL and smoking and shooting the chit.


My wife will probably come along but will not join us. I think Motown's wife will come along also. She is more than welcom in my book. RJT


----------



## Habanolover

thats great.i usually dont leave home without her.unless she is working.


----------



## RJT

madurolover said:


> thats great.i usually dont leave home without her.unless she is working.


CK your PM's.....RJT


----------



## Habanolover

ok guys if anyone is interested in this lets try to get some dates worked out. excellent weather here right now and lots of fun stuff to do.


----------



## squid

madurolover said:


> ok guys if anyone is interested in this lets try to get some dates worked out. excellent weather here right now and lots of fun stuff to do.


Anytime but 27 Jan. NC herf scheduled for Winston Salem. Everyone welcome!


----------



## OB1 Stogie

> sounds good to me. there is also a b&m in murrells inlet and one in pawleys island.oh yeah there is a place called east end where they actually roll cigars,went by there one day and it was closed but i will try to get by there and see what its like.


That does sound interesting...I'm pretty good with any weekend. I'm only a couple hours south. :w


----------



## squid

OB1 Stogie said:


> That does sound interesting...I'm pretty good with any weekend. I'm only a couple hours south. :w


OB1....where do you go in Charleston to pick up sticks? I get down your way, periodically throughout the year with the wife (one of our favorite places to visit). We'd like to get back down, perhaps about March.


----------



## OB1 Stogie

I live in Mt Pleasant so I usually go to Towne Centre Tobacco, just pass the Isle of Palms connector on HWY 17. When I can get over to West Ashley, other side of the river, I prefer Kingston Tobacco. They've got a really nice selection. Both shops a very well staffed and good people. I do alot of internet shopping, though. Let me know if you need a little more detailed directions.


----------



## Habanolover

ok guys,i will go by a couple of the stores tommorow and see if maybe i can get them to do a lil something for us.I'll try to leave the date open till we can decide upon a specific date.Looking forward to meeting some fellow BOTL.Till then keep on:w


----------



## riverdawg

Im in when you get a date fuggered out.


----------



## spooble

Count me in if my schedule permits. Stewart (Tech-Ninja) is in, too probably.


----------



## Habanolover

spooble said:


> Count me in if my schedule permits. Stewart (Tech-Ninja) is in, too probably.


I will let you guys decide on dates as I live here so any time is good for me.:tg


----------



## RJT

So far...


RJT
OB1 STOGIE
STUDENTSMOKER
SQUID
SMOKEN GUN??
MOTOWNFLIP
MADUROLOVER
RIVERDAWG
SPOODLE
TECH-NINJA
NC RADIO MAN??
VIPER??


----------



## cre8v1

I might be interested if my schedule permits. I have some friends in MB. Are Newbies invited?


----------



## RJT

cre8v1 said:


> I might be interested if my schedule permits. I have some friends in MB. Are Newbies invited?


Of course everyone is invited. RJT


----------



## Habanolover

you can never learn everything so we are all really newbs.


----------



## OB1 Stogie

Looks like it's gonna be a nice turnout. Looking forward to meeting you guys and others who share the pleasures of the leaf. Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## jsteel508

I would love to come so add me to the list. I keep an eye on the thread for dates and locations.


----------



## RJT

Can we start working on an exact date for this? Madurolover and I am working out all the details for places to meet up and such. RJT


----------



## tech-ninja

RJT said:


> Can we start working on an exact date for this? Madurolover and I am working out all the details for places to meet up and such. RJT


I am good on the weekends of the 3rd, 10th, and 17th of February. Anybody else have dates in mind?


----------



## RJT

tech-ninja said:


> I am good on the weekends of the 3rd, 10th, and 17th of February. Anybody else have dates in mind?


Weekend of the 3rd sounds good to me. RJT


----------



## Habanolover

RJT said:


> Weekend of the 3rd sounds good to me. RJT


Good by me also.


----------



## spooble

So are we locked in for February 3rd? I'm working on reservations at South Beach Resort and I'm ready to pull the trigger, but don't want to book it for the wrong week.


----------



## Habanolover

spooble said:


> So are we locked in for February 3rd? I'm working on reservations at South Beach Resort and I'm ready to pull the trigger, but don't want to book it for the wrong week.


May want to wait for a couple of others to verify that it would be a good date for them before you make reservations. Of course if you want to come on that date anyway I am sure we could get in a few smokes and drinks.:w :al


----------



## squid

I'm good for the 3rd of Feb. Just need to know where so I can find accommodations for the evening close by.

Mike


----------



## tech-ninja

RJT - 3rd OK
TECH-NINJA 3rd OK
MADUROLOVER 3rd OK
SPOOBLE 3rd OK
SQUID 3rd OK
OB1 STOGIE
STUDENTSMOKER
SMOKEN GUN??
MOTOWNFLIP
RIVERDAWG
NC RADIO MAN??
VIPER??
cre8v1
jsteel508


----------



## Pastie

You guys nearly put this off long enought for me to make. Coming for golf on the 15th for a week. Enjoy your herf.:w


----------



## NCRadioMan

No good for me. Maybe next time.


----------



## OB1 Stogie

The 3rd it is......I'm good any weekend in February but the 17th.


----------



## Habanolover

Looks like a herf to me. I will get with a couple of the shops and try to get them to set a little something up for us. Nick has already said he would do something like appetizers and such. Plus he has free beer on tap:al  .


----------



## jsteel508

The 3rd is fine with me. I have to work every Saturday so if we do this during the day I can't come. Probably could not get to the beach before 5:30or 6:00. But I would love to meet some of you guys. I will also bring a friend (BOTL) in case head count is an issue.


----------



## RJT

I will be comming down either Thursady or Friday and staying through Sunday. So I would like to meet up with some folks on Friday and Saturday if anyone is game. I figure we would do a all day thing on Saturday with a stop at a few shops and then maybe settle in a place for dinner and some drinks for some late night herfing. RJT


----------



## tech-ninja

RJT said:


> I will be comming down either Thursady or Friday and staying through Sunday. So I would like to meet up with some folks on Friday and Saturday if anyone is game. I figure we would do a all day thing on Saturday with a stop at a few shops and then maybe settle in a place for dinner and some drinks for some late night herfing. RJT


Chad and I are coming down Thursday after work. We are up for Friday and Saturday herfing. We will probably leave late Saturday.

So, are we decided on the 3rd?


----------



## RJT

tech-ninja said:


> Chad and I are coming down Thursday after work. We are up for Friday and Saturday herfing. We will probably leave late Saturday.
> 
> So, are we decided on the 3rd?


I think so.


----------



## Habanolover

If anyone needs to get in touch with me about anything around here just shoot me a P.M. and I will give you my phone #.


----------



## StudentSmoker

The 3rd sounds good. May only be able to come up for the day though.


----------



## squid

Hell.....looks like a HERF to me! WoooooHooooooo!!!!

Gonna check with Mama Squid about Friday and Saturday evenings. May have to impose some MAN LAW on her! I know it has to be a rule or something that after 32 years of marriage there must be a HERF entitlement clause, somewhere!!!


----------



## tech-ninja

squid said:


> Hell.....looks like a HERF to me! WoooooHooooooo!!!!
> 
> Gonna check with Mama Squid about Friday and Saturday evenings. May have to impose some MAN LAW on her! I know it has to be a rule or something that after 32 years of marriage there must be a HERF entitlement clause, somewhere!!!


So true! A man's got to get out every once and a while!


----------



## cre8v1

I'll have to catch you guys next time. Have fun!!


----------



## RolinRandy

The weekend of the 3rd is pretty crowded for me. I might could fit it in but it would be tight. I 've checked online and you can really get some great deals on hotels there this time of year.
I don't want to rule this out yet!!

RR


----------



## RJT

RolinRandy said:


> The weekend of the 3rd is pretty crowded for me. I might could fit it in but it would be tight. I 've checked online and you can really get some great deals on hotels there this time of year.
> I don't want to rule this out yet!!
> 
> RR


Oh come on fit it in...Where are your priorties? :sl RJT


----------



## Habanolover

Guys if you want to get a pretty good deal on a place to stay try the Litchfield Golf&beach resort. If you called and did it as a group plan they have some fantastic rates which include free breakfast buffet,golf packages and more. It is not right in Myrtle Beach but is closer to Pawleys Island. Only about a fifteen minute drive from M.B. See you all soon.:ss


----------



## Habanolover

*BUMP:ss *


----------



## spooble

Is it February yet???


----------



## RJT

tech-ninja said:


> RJT - 3rd OK
> TECH-NINJA 3rd OK
> MADUROLOVER 3rd OK
> SPOOBLE 3rd OK
> SQUID 3rd OK
> OB1 STOGIE
> STUDENTSMOKER
> SMOKEN GUN??
> MOTOWNFLIP
> RIVERDAWG
> NC RADIO MAN??
> VIPER??
> cre8v1
> jsteel508


Bump...who is comming?


----------



## cre8v1

I'm gonna try to make it up there. Can't stand the thought of missing a great herf opportunity. Looks like it will be fun! :ss


----------



## tech-ninja

From the posts, here are the folks that are planning/trying to come

tech-ninja - Arrive Thursday night - Leave Sunday morning
Madurolover - Lives there
RJT 
Spooble - Arrive Thursday night - Leave Sunday morning
Squid 
OB1 Stogie 
jsteel508 
StudentSmoker
cre8v1 
RolinRandy 

If you can, post when you plan to arrive/leave. Then we can get kind of a head count.


----------



## cre8v1

If I can make it I will be in Friday night and leave Sunday morning. Gonna be tha bomb, fellas! :ss


----------



## cre8v1

bump


----------



## OB1 Stogie

Arrive Friday night....leave Sunday morning. Super Bowl Sunday!!!!! Shame more folks can't stay for the game...would make for a hell of a Herf. :ss


----------



## squid

tech-ninja said:


> From the posts, here are the folks that are planning/trying to come
> 
> tech-ninja - Arrive Thursday night - Leave Sunday morning
> Madurolover - Lives there
> RJT
> Spooble - Arrive Thursday night - Leave Sunday morning
> Squid
> OB1 Stogie
> jsteel508
> StudentSmoker
> cre8v1
> RolinRandy
> 
> If you can, post when you plan to arrive/leave. Then we can get kind of a head count.


Probably won't get out of here before Saturday morning and leave mid-day Sunday.


----------



## motownflip

<----- oficially out. Sorry guys. Looks like a good outcome, it's just ashame. You guys be safe, and I hope to see some good pics.


----------



## Habanolover

So far



tech-ninja said:


> tech-ninja - Arrive Thursday night - Leave Sunday morning
> Madurolover - Lives there
> RJT-?
> Spooble - Arrive Thursday night - Leave Sunday morning
> Squid -Arrive Sat. Mprning- Leave Sun. midday
> OB1 Stogie -Arrive Friday evening- Leave Sun. morning
> jsteel508-?
> StudentSmoker-?
> cre8v1-Arrive Friday evening- Leave Sun. morning
> RolinRandy- ?
> 
> If you can, post when you plan to arrive/leave. Then we can get kind of a head count.


Don't know about you all but I am more than ready.:ss


----------



## jsteel508

I should be able to make it but I work Saturdays and will not be able to be there until late afternoon early evening. If anything I will have time for a smike or two.


----------



## RJT

Some of you guys might want to PM a few of us for cell phone # so we can be sure contact each other for any details.


----------



## Habanolover

tech-ninja - Arrive Thursday night - Leave Sunday morning
Madurolover - Lives there
RJT-?
Spooble - Arrive Thursday night - Leave Sunday morning
Squid -Arrive Sat. Mprning- Leave Sun. midday
OB1 Stogie -Arrive Friday evening- Leave Sun. morning
jsteel508- Arrive Saturday afternoon or evening.
StudentSmoker-?
cre8v1-Arrive Friday evening- Leave Sun. morning 
RolinRandy- ?

If you can, post when you plan to arrive/leave. Then we can get kind of a head count.

jsteel508 if you want to pm me and I will give you my # so you can call and find out where we are.


----------



## Habanolover

Waiting to hear from RolinRandy and StudentSmoker. If anyone needs my # to hook up when you get here just shoot me a pm.:ss


----------



## riverdawg

Sorry it took so long to get back to you all, but I have gone back to school  10 years late. 3rd is cool with me!! hope to see you all down here at the beach


----------



## RJT

madurolover said:


> tech-ninja - Arrive Thursday night - Leave Sunday morning
> Madurolover - Lives there
> RJT- Arrive Thursday night - Leave Sunday morning
> Spooble - Arrive Thursday night - Leave Sunday morning
> Squid -Arrive Sat. Mprning- Leave Sun. midday
> OB1 Stogie -Arrive Friday evening- Leave Sun. morning
> jsteel508- Arrive Saturday afternoon or evening.
> StudentSmoker-?
> cre8v1-Arrive Friday evening- Leave Sun. morning
> RolinRandy- ?
> 
> If you can, post when you plan to arrive/leave. Then we can get kind of a head count.
> 
> jsteel508 if you want to pm me and I will give you my # so you can call and find out where we are.


Here is the breakdown so far.

RJT- Arrive Thursday night - Leave Sunday morning
tech-ninja - Arrive Thursday night - Leave Sunday morning
Spooble - Arrive Thursday night - Leave Sunday morning

OB1 Stogie -Arrive Friday evening- Leave Sun. morning
cre8v1-Arrive Friday evening- Leave Sun. morning

Squid -Arrive Sat. Morning- Leave Sun. midday
jsteel508- Arrive Saturday afternoon or evening.

river dawg-lives there
Madurolover - Lives there

RolinRandy- ?
StudentSmoker-?


----------



## Habanolover

Ok guys. I went by Lowcountry this weekend and the owner says he will do something on Saturday like if you buy three sticks from a line then the fourth will be free. Also says we are welcome to stay and herf as long as we like. I have to call Nick in the morning but he has said that he will do something for us like appetizers and such. Tinderbox is supposed to contact me as soon as he talks to the owner but he says he is sure they will do something along the same lines as Lowcountry. The guy from Tinderbox is also gonna check with the T-Bonz (steakhouse) next door and see if they will do some kinda group rate thing for us. I should know more about this in a couple of days. So it seems like we should be looking pretty good as far as this Myrtle Beach herf is concerned.:ss


----------



## squid

Folks....as our ACC herfers found out this weekend, I had to back out of herf plans last night due to my dad being put in for observation with possible heart issues.

My plans are to still get to MB this upcoming weekend...early Saturday and leave sometime around lunchtime on Sunday. BUT...with the fathers issues, my plans are NOT on as firm a ground as it was. I'm determined to get down to the beach with you guys...just hope things work out.

Where is the meeting up point? What time are we all getting together as a group? Casual or ???


----------



## RJT

The first offical meeting spot will be Low Country Pipes in Little River on Saturday at 12:00. Then we will decide from there. PM for phone #s for each of us.


----------



## Mister Moo

Mister and Mrs. M'oo are looking like a possibility. 74% likely. Would love to join you all.


----------



## Bigwaved

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Mister and Mrs. M'oo are looking like a possibility. 74% likely. Would love to join you all.


The real question is how do you get to 74%?


----------



## RJT

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Mister and Mrs. M'oo are looking like a possibility. 74% likely. Would love to join you all.


Love to have you guys along. Maybe we can learn a new word...:r


----------



## cre8v1

Shapin' up to be a big day, guys! It's gonna be a blast! :ss


----------



## tech-ninja

This is going to rock!

The M'oo's are coming along too!

Squid, I sure hope you can make it and I hope your dad gets better.

:ss HERF :ss HERF :ss HERF :ss HERF :ss HERF!!!!


----------



## cre8v1

I'll be praying for your dad, Squid. Hope you can make it!


----------



## squid

Thanks guys for the well wishes....great news to report today. Dad was released this afternoon; however, still no explanation for the potassium level problems he was experiencing. Left the hospital today with levels still at about 5.2...but, apparently well enough to leave! May be contributed, I suspect, to some of his chemo that he's taking.

As it stands presently....I'm going to the Beach!!!!!

Robert and Tech-Ninja...I have your numbers (Robert's I had from a pickup a while back). If you plan on attending, and don't mind...go ahead and shoot me your number so I can plug them in on my mobile!


----------



## RJT

Depending on weather I may have to cancel. They are calling for ice and I dont want to leave my wife in a ice storm. We will just have to see.


----------



## squid

RJT said:


> Depending on weather I may have to cancel. They are calling for ice and I dont want to leave my wife in a ice storm. We will just have to see.


Sounds like you may want to leave a couple days early WITH the wife! :ss


----------



## Mister Moo

Bigwaved said:


> The real question is how do you get to 74%?


Thanks for asking, B'waveDave.

By zooming past 70-73%!
Ba-dump!

How did you find America, Ringo?
I turned left at Greenland, Luv.
Ba-da-bamp!

It hurts when I move like this Doctor.
Then don't move like that. $500.
Blaaaaaa -doomp!

Have you had it before?
Yes, Doctor.
Then you have it again. That'll be $500.
bdddddddddd - spiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzz (Avedis-Zildjian smack)!

Ice is worrisome.


----------



## spooble

The Weather Man is always wrong... Come on down!!


----------



## Habanolover

tick.....tick.........tick......tick Almost time.


----------



## Mister Moo

M'oo's odds down to 35%. Drinking TheraFlu, pounding down vitamin C megadoses, sneezing, nose-drooling and all that jazz since yesterday morning. Not so great this morning. Am feeling :hn


----------



## spooble

I'm stoked!

They're calling for snow and ice here tomorrow... so we may end up not driving down until Friday. But like I said... the weather man is always wrong


----------



## Habanolover

spooble said:


> I'm stoked!
> 
> They're calling for snow and ice here tomorrow... so we may end up not driving down until Friday. But like I said... the weather man is always wrong


Rain here ending Friday morning.:tg :ss


----------



## dayplanner

madurolover said:


> sounds good to me. there is also a b&m in murrells inlet and one in pawleys island.oh yeah there is a place called east end where they actually roll cigars,went by there one day and it was closed but i will try to get by there and see what its like.


I've been. The cigars are actually rolled up here in the shop in NY. The owner is cool as hell (fellow jersey boy), not much selection outside of their own handmade stuff, but a very nice lounge.


----------



## Habanolover

carbonbased_al said:


> I've been. The cigars are actually rolled up here in the shop in NY. The owner is cool as hell (fellow jersey boy), not much selection outside of their own handmade stuff, but a very nice lounge.


tried a couple of their smokes. Pretty decent. They are closing down the NY shop and just gonna run the one here. Waiting to get thru all the legal :BS before they can start rolling here.The guys are brothers,one in NY and one here. Pretty cool guy. He is gonna give me a couple of old cigar molds so that "when" I build my smoking room I can have them displayed in there.


----------



## Habanolover

Ok guys. The Tinderbox at Barefoot has said that we get 20% off of singles purchases. :ss


----------



## RJT

madurolover said:


> Ok guys. The Tinderbox at Barefoot has said that we get 20% off of singles purchases. :ss


They are a Davidoff dealer too.:ss


----------



## Habanolover

Man I am stoked for this. Just got a confirmation from cre8v1 that he will be here. I hope the weather holds out for you northerners(i.e. north carolinians):r . See you guys soon. If anyone wants to get my # shoot me a pm and I will get it to you.


----------



## StudentSmoker

carbonbased_al said:


> I've been. The cigars are actually rolled up here in the shop in NY. The owner is cool as hell (fellow jersey boy), not much selection outside of their own handmade stuff, but a very nice lounge.


Yeah, been in there once. pretty cool place. The B&M at Pawley's usually has a nice Fuente selection...rare and the usual suspects.


----------



## RJT

Weather is not looking to good right now. We will see how it goes.

http://weather.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/iwszone3


----------



## cre8v1

madurolover said:


> Ok guys. The Tinderbox at Barefoot has said that we get 20% off of singles purchases. :ss


I'm pumped, dude! Thanks for all your hard work on this.


----------



## RJT

Not looking good for me guys. The whole place is white right now. This may be a problem for alot of the folks from this area. What about a date switch? I am flexible. I will let everyone else chim in.


----------



## riverdawg

I understand that man, im cool with another date, Im still heading up there, alone if I have to hehe, I dont get many chances anymore to get away for a day with school and all.


----------



## Mister Moo

Snow and ice may clear by tomorrow afternoon here (Friday). Just the same I am waiting for a headcold to clear up as well. I'd sure prefer a later date - I'd have to scrub for this weekend between roads and sneezing. I don't wanna be a wet blanket, but from here to MB is a lotta backroads - could do with better weather.


----------



## spooble

Stewart and I are still in. It's snowy and icy here, but it's supposed to change to rain this afternoon. And it's not supposed to get below freezing tonight, so if nothing else, we'll drive down tomorrow.


----------



## cre8v1

I'm still in. It was snowing in Columbia earlier but it's changed to rain now. Supposed to clear up across the board by Friday from what I hear. :ss


----------



## RJT

I will see how it looks later today. I will let you guys know. You guys PM phone numbers to me please. Thanks


----------



## squid

Right now it looks like I'm still in for leaving Saturday morning to the Beach.


----------



## spooble

The roads have cleared up nicely here. Stewart and I will be leaving in about an hour.

WOOT WOOT!


----------



## cre8v1

spooble said:


> The roads have cleared up nicely here. Stewart and I will be leaving in about an hour.
> 
> WOOT WOOT!


Lucky dog.... no pun intended. Have a safe trip, guys! :ss


----------



## Habanolover

Ok guys, who all is gonna make it? remember to pm me and I will give you my # so we can all get coordinated. I know we are meeting at Lowcountry on Sat. but if your in town and want to get together tomorrow then give me a call. I will not be home for some of the morning and afternoon but my lady will have the phone so she can let me know if anyone calls.


----------



## jsteel508

I will be there late Saturday around 6. One nice thing about growing up in the north, snow and ice does not slow you down. The weather could get worse and snow until Saturday and I will still be there. Hope most of you can make it.


----------



## tech-ninja

We're here!!!!

Woo hoo!

w00t! w00t!

Donnie, we may give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## cre8v1

tech-ninja said:


> We're here!!!!
> 
> Woo hoo!
> 
> w00t! w00t!
> 
> Donnie, we may give you a call tomorrow.


Glad you guys made it there safely. Don't have too much fun without the rest of us!!


----------



## Mister Moo

I hope you all have a great time; I look forward to another try at Surf Hurf later this year.


----------



## squid

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I hope you all have a great time; I look forward to another try at Surf Hurf later this year.


Sorry you'll miss out on this weekend's entertainment. We'll definitely have to try to get another one planned for a little later this year.

The seat's on us in your honor!


----------



## Habanolover

Alright we got Spooble and Tech-Ninja here and squid on the way. Shaping up nicely.:ss


----------



## riverdawg

Im starting to foam at the mouth in anticipation!!


----------



## wij

You guys have fun and smoke one for me. I hope to make the next one.


----------



## squid

madurolover said:


> Alright we got Spooble and Tech-Ninja here and squid on the way. Shaping up nicely.:ss


Sorry...wires crossed.

I'm actually leaving early Saturday morning and will be at the Beach mid-morning or lunch time Saturday. Didn't mean to imply that I'd be there today (Friday). Looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday!

Mike


----------



## RJT

Sorry guys want make it down this time. I am not happy but this weather put us behind at work and I was not able to leave when I wanted to. You guys have fun and be safe.


----------



## riverdawg

Im sorry I wont get too meet you this time, hope we can get another up soon. Thanks for all the work you did on this Herf man. See you next round.


----------



## cre8v1

The eagle has landed! I got settle in tonight and I am looking forward to tomorrow! Donnie, I'll give you guys a call tomorrow at noon. Spoodle and tech-ninja - there better be some stogies left in this town!:ss


----------



## tech-ninja

Alright! Day one complete!

Went to eat with Donnie and his wife. Great food at The Dead Dog Saloon. Then had some stogies at a bar called Johnny's. Fun time. People are funny when they try to dance drunk! 

Gonna get some sleep for the Herfin' tomorrow!!
:ss :ss :ss :ss


----------



## Habanolover

tech-ninja said:


> Alright! Day one complete!
> 
> Went to eat with Donnie and his wife. Great food at The Dead Dog Saloon. Then had some stogies at a bar called Johnny's. Fun time. People are funny when they try to dance drunk!
> 
> Gonna get some sleep for the Herfin' tomorrow!!
> :ss :ss


Had a great time last night and met some great people. Always nice making new friends. Can't wait to herf with these guys and all the rest tomorrow.

BTW I did have a few drinks but I "did not" try to dance.:r :r 
:ss


----------



## RJT

How was todays herfing? Post pics!!! :ss


----------



## Habanolover

RJT said:


> How was todays herfing? Post pics!!! :ss


WooooHoooo pics coming soon to a theater near you.


----------



## tech-ninja

madurolover said:


> WooooHoooo pics coming soon to a theater near you.


I'll post some pics when we get home tomorrow night.

This was an absolute blast! Thanks guys!


----------



## jsteel508

I would just like to take a second and say thank you to all the guys at the MBSC Herf (tech-ninja, spooble, riverdawg, cre8v1, squid, madurolover). I had a great time, these are great gorillas. Tech-ninja and Spooble made incredible T-shirts for the group, which I loved, thanks again. I would definetly meet up with you guys in the future. Hope everyone had as good a time as I did. Please please post the pictures.

BTW my wife also had as much fun and wanted me to tell you guys.:ss


----------



## Habanolover

Ok guys I guess we will just plan Myrtle Beach Herf '07.2 for next weekend,who's in?:r :r 

Guys I had a great time and glad I could show you a little bit of my town.
Squid I know you will read this sometime today after you get up.
We all know you "older" guys need your rest.:r 
Great time with a great group of guys and I can't wait to do it again.:ss


----------



## cre8v1

I had a great time as well! Donnie, you better check on Casey and make sure he's still alive! :r

We will definitely do this again *soon*!

cre8v1
(pronounced: creative one)


----------



## Habanolover

cre8v1 said:


> I had a great time as well! Donnie, you better check on Casey and make sure he's still alive! :r
> 
> We will definitely do this again *soon*!
> 
> cre8v1
> (pronounced: creative one)


Yeah he may be a little "GREEN" around the gills.:r :r


----------



## RJT

I am glad you guys had a great time. I wished I could have been there. I hope we can put together another one and I can come down. :ss


----------



## riverdawg

I woke up at about 10:30 this morning and my head hurt. That green Cohiba makes me giggle everytime I think about it. I had a great time you all, and Donnie, I need another "sample" of that uranium for a proper review. Later all.


----------



## cre8v1

riverdawg said:


> I woke up at about 10:30 this morning and my head hurt. That green Cohiba makes me giggle everytime I think about it. I had a great time you all, and Donnie, I need another "sample" of that uranium for a proper review. Later all.


:r you definitely earned your stripes, my man! BTW, you're not the fake Cohiba smoker. That wasn't a fake Cohiba.... it was a Cohiba Chameleon!


----------



## riverdawg

must have been I feel like a smoked a lizard. Ugg. I want to hammer that Short Story while I cook today but I might have to wait a few days for the Chammie to run out of my systemu 

had fun though


----------



## Habanolover

riverdawg said:


> must have been I feel like a smoked a lizard. Ugg. I want to hammer that Short Story while I cook today but I might have to wait a few days for the Chammie to run out of my systemu
> 
> had fun though


:r :r


----------



## Habanolover

Hey Casey, love the new cut. :r


----------



## cre8v1

:r We'll have to plan more (several more) of these this year. Well worth the trip!! :ss


----------



## Habanolover

Man I believe I still have nicotine coursing through my veins. Of course probably does'nt help that I had like 7-8 smoke yesterday. 

The sick thing is that I am thinking of lighting up a Bolivar PC. :r


----------



## cre8v1

madurolover said:


> Man I believe I still have nicotine coursing through my veins. Of course probably does'nt help that I had like 7-8 smoke yesterday.
> 
> The sick thing is that I am thinking of lighting up a Bolivar PC. :r


Thinking about it? Sounds like you already decided! :r


----------



## tech-ninja

We started at Low Country Pipes

Mike - squid
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/01_Mike.JPG

Casey - riverdawg
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/02_Casey.JPG

Donnie - madurolover
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/04_Donnie.JPG

Brad - cre8v1
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/05_Brad.JPG

Chad - spooble
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/06_Chad.JPG


----------



## tech-ninja

Then we went over to Nicks and had a great time. The free beer tap was not working, so he made Crown and Coke's for us.

Casey
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/07_Casey.JPG

Casey smoking a Cohiba Robusto
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/10_Casey.JPG

Casey after the Cohiba Robusto
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/08_CaseyCohiba.JPG

Mike with a Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/09_Mike.JPG

Brad - Cedro #2
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/11_Brad.JPG


----------



## tech-ninja

Here is the crew with Myrtle Beach Herf 07 shirts on! 
Brad, Casey, Stewart, Chad, Mike, and Donnie
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/12_Crew.JPG

http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/13_Crew.JPG

Then we moved on to the TinderBox where Casey took up the gauntlet and tried to smoke a "Glass Top" Cohiba that a friend of Donnie's had brought back from Jamaica.

Did not start off too good
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/14_Casey.JPG

But he kinda liked it in the end
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/17_Casey.JPG

However he got a little worried later when he looked down and the stub had started to look a little iridescent green. We called it the Cohiba Chameleon!


----------



## tech-ninja

Brad nubbing his RP Edge Missle
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/20_NubbinBrad.JPG

Mike and Donnie enjoying some of Donnie's homemade Kaluha
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/18_Kaluha.JPG

The gang at TinderBox
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/15_Crew.JPG

http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/16_Crew.JPG


----------



## tech-ninja

Jeremy and his wife joined us at the TinderBox and had dinner and then went out after

Here is the crew eating at TBonz
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/23_Crew.JPG

Missing man chair - This chair is left empty in honor of those who could not make the herf
http://www.tech-ninja.net/cigars/MBH07/22_MissingMan.JPG


----------



## tech-ninja

I know Chad has some pictures too.

I had the best time. Thanks guys and thanks Donnie for setting up some great deals for us.

If you ever get a chance to herf with any CS Gorilla make sure you do!


----------



## RJT

Looks like you guys had a great time. I hate I could not make it. Thanks for the "empty chair". I hope we can put together another MB herf in the near future. :ss


----------



## jsteel508

Ya Chad needs to post some of his pics. From what I seen on the camera he has some funny ones. Thanks for posting the pixs. Only wish I could have gotten there earlier.


----------



## cre8v1

Great job, Stewart! What a great time! :ss


----------



## Habanolover

Here are a few purchases and gifts from the M.B. Herf.
Left to right.
Party Short-Gifted from Spooble
Cohiba Robusto-Spooble
Don Pepin Black Label Robusto
Famous Nic. 3000-gifted from Tech-Ninja
Anejo #49
Anejo #55
Opus X Super Beli.
Between The Lines
Fuente Chateau Sungrown
Fuente Chateau
Tatuaje Noellas
Fuente Sungrown
Nording
Gran Habano#5 Piramid
Gran Habano#5 RobustSLR Serie #4 Maduro- Gifted from Squid
Background is the Club Stogie Myrtle Beach Herf '07 tees that Tech and Spooble had made for everyone. 
Once again guys I had an awesome time and can't wait till the next one.


----------



## spooble

This was the most fun I've had in a long time! It was just an excellent herf. Here's some pics.

Casey, Brad, Stewart, and Donnie at Low Country Pipes.
http://www.spooble.com/images/CS/MBH/lowcountry1.jpg

Stewart at Nick's Cigars.
http://www.spooble.com/images/CS/MBH/stewart3.jpg

Stewart nubbing a RyJ Mille Fluers.
http://www.spooble.com/images/CS/MBH/stewart2.jpg

It went out so he just decided to eat the wrapper 
http://www.spooble.com/images/CS/MBH/stewart1.jpg


----------



## spooble

Casey had never had a cuban before, so I gave him a CoRo to try. I get my cigar lit and look over at him and he already has about 2 inches of ash on the thing! He's licking his lips like a mad man and it's quite obvious he's loving it. Aside from the brief numbness... I think he really enjoyed it!
http://www.spooble.com/images/CS/MBH/casey1.jpg

Jeremy with a nice ash.
http://www.spooble.com/images/CS/MBH/jeremy2.jpg

Jeremy's nice ash again.
http://www.spooble.com/images/CS/MBH/jeremy1.jpg

Casey's fake Cohiba ash. The man is a trooper I tell you!
http://www.spooble.com/images/CS/MBH/caseyash1.jpg

Stewarts Cuaba ash.


----------



## spooble

Casey and Brad getting down to the nubs at Blarney Stones.
http://www.spooble.com/images/CS/MBH/CaseyBrad1.jpg


----------



## Habanolover

I would like to give a thanks to the local shops here who made this an enjoyable trip for all.

LowCountry Pipe&Tobaccoo- Very nice walk in and a great smoking lounge area. Also if you are into pipes check them out @ Smokingpipes.com.

Nicks Cigar World-Opus,Anejo,between The Lines and free Crown Royal,what more can I say. Huge shop,the whole store is the humidor.

[email protected] Barefoot Landing-Comfortable smoking room, guy behind the register got us coupons for the steakhouse next door and was very friendly.
each place was very accomadating to us and I am sure whenever any of the guys come to this area they will be anxious to shop with these places again.


----------



## StudentSmoker

Looks like ya'll had a great time. I'm sorry I couldn't get over there.


----------



## squid

Awesome HERF this weekend in Myrtle Beach! I must say, I met some great guys this weekend and look forward to doing this again REAL SOON!

For those who missed this weekend's events...the pictures certainly only tell part of the story. The laughs and camaraderie shared and enjoyed by those in attendance was something to experience.

Riverdawg (Casey)---someone must have used Photo Shop to fix your pictures, because I definitely remember you AND the "Cohiba" glowing a funny green color.

Spooble, Tech-Ninja, Madurolover and anyone else that had a part in the planning and preparation of this event...you all did a FANTASTIC JOB in putting this event together. It was well planned, Shirts were a great touch, and the Shop-Hop we did by going to Nicks, Low Country, and the Tinder Box was great. Excellent selection of sticks that certainly took a huge DING to my back pocket this weekend...but well worth it! Of course the gifts from you guys was pretty incredible, as well.

Huge thanks to the shop managers....drinks and discounts were damn good. And...it goes without saying, the WIVES were all pretty incredible for letting the boys go out and play this weekend. 

This one will be hard to beat...but what an excellent time it was! Let's do it again...SOON! THANKS TO ALL!


----------



## riverdawg

Mike, I kid you not, I think I might have some long term effects from that green Cohiba Chameleon. I could have licked a light socket and better off.

As far as the Herf, Top freeking notch. Low Country was great. I can see myself sitting in that chair for months on end. Those Henry Clays with the bloom might disappear one weekend too.

Nicks was great. Hard to find smokes, Spooble gifting that CoRo. Crown and cokes. Great times

Tinderbox was relaxing, I should have done that RP missle instead of the Chamleon, but everything looks different in the rear view.

I had a blast and you all are great!!! Turned me on to a totally different smoking theory and the tastes I discovered were wonderful. Cannot wait for the next Herf and I am glad to have met you all.

Donnie, that kahlua was awesome. I might hit you up for another Chammy, and do a real review for the boards. Complete with pics to confirm the tint on that nasty thing and me. :r

Chad, that CoRo was great, pics cant lie on the effects of lithium  
thanks for that ERDM Flor de Llaneza, been looking forever for one of them.

Stewart, thanks for that small stick of butter. I got my eye on if for this weekend. :ss

Brad, that VSG had my mouth watering all yesterday, but the strange metallic taste I have had since the Chammy has kept me from sparking it.

Mike, thanks for that Gurkha, and that little Don Kiki. Cant wait to try em, just need more hours in my day. And when you want to see a great combo of colors on a football uniform try http://www.goducks.com/ if the Thunder wont get ya the Lightning will!!!

Jeremy, wish you could have got here earlier. Next time you roll through, let me know. Might have to hammer one somewhere.

Again thanks to everyone I had a blast. Cant wait for the next round.


----------



## cre8v1

I think we might have to do a MB Herf 2.0 - the Columbia branch herf. Maybe we can sandwich something around Memorial Weekend or something? I'm game just let me know what you think! :ss


----------



## squid

cre8v1 said:


> I think we might have to do a MB Herf 2.0 - the Columbia branch herf. Maybe we can sandwich something around Memorial Weekend or something? I'm game just let me know what you think! :ss


My philosophy is and will be...."Have Car--Will Travel!" Just let me know when.

Mike


----------



## squid

riverdawg said:


> And when you want to see a great combo of colors on a football uniform try http://www.goducks.com/ if the Thunder wont get ya the Lightning will!!!


NOW, I get where I've seen that sickly looking green color that you had on your face --- it's the same god awful ugly green color that Oregon uses for some of their sports teams!!!!


----------



## Habanolover

squid said:


> NOW, I get where I've seen that sickly looking green color that you had on your face --- it's the same god awful ugly green color that Oregon uses for some of their sports teams!!!!


:r MAO

Around these parts we call that "chameleon" green.:bn

Looks like somebody needs a spanking.


----------



## Mister Moo

MB Surf Hurf looked great. Hope to see you next time.


----------



## Habanolover

Mister MaDuroo said:


> MB Surf Hurf looked great. Hope to see you next time.


trying to plan something for Columbia. Stay tuned for more info.:ss


----------

